# cypress mulch



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

i just got a big bag of this and i was wondering if i have to do anything with it before i put it in the tegus cage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

You can put it in the oven at 250 degrees till its dry and hot ..... The stuff I got was pretty wet and I did nothing and just used it . You could experience little white bugs but I`ve seen none .. To be safe its always good to heat it if you can ..


----------



## tora (Nov 15, 2010)

Most of the time it's more in your best interest. I bought some cypress and at first it was okay but once I finished off the bag I these f'n gnats like took over the enclosures that I had put the cypress in. The lizards were totally okay, but I wasn't. I am not a fan of inhaling tiny bugs!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

In nearly 4 years of having Tegu's I've only seen bugs once. Tossed it out in the yard. I don't have a way to heat 5 to 10 huge bags of mulch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

I wonder what freezing would do ??? I don`t think most of those bugs are acclimated to sub zero temps ..


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 16, 2010)

Would freezing just put them in a dormant stage?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

freezing might work.ud prolly have to get it or a temp that most incests cant handle.there are only a few that can handle freexing temps and not die.o and thanks for the advice everyone.=]


----------



## tora (Nov 16, 2010)

Freezing might kill the bugs but more than likely not the eggs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

These little white bugs... maybe someone can tell me what they are. I just bought eucalyptus mulch not to long ago and filled my tegus 6x3x2 cage up with the stuff... just yesterday I noticed these little white/ silverish looking bugs which hop pretty far almost like a flee but im sure they are not. Ive had these little guys in the old mulch i used to use (repti-bark). They also seem to be either multiplying at a fast rate or they are drawn to the basking area of his cage. I hope these are not harmful to the tegu or humans. Any advice? Because the only thing I can think of is replacing the mulch...but that will be 3, 2 pound bags 

Also I donÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t mean to go off topic, just noticed the comment on the bugs.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 17, 2010)

Cost is a factor but I would just replace it and not take a chance. Maybe wipe the enclosure down with bleach or rubbing alcohol, then let air out completely before replacing with anything else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahh ok..little buggers are living the life in there  but not for long.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

ehh if i get bugs ill just buy a praying mantis ans feed em to it.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 18, 2010)

Awe! What a great idea, Praying Mantis. I would not expect the Mantis to last very long in with the Tegu. But the bugs will not last long in there with a hungry Mantis. Maybe put the Mantis in there while the Tegu is out bathing or eating. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Change the mulch....


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 18, 2010)

Switch to Coconut fiber!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

i mean house a praying mantis in a seperate enclosure.lol and give em to it for a food source.the bugs dont cause any harm.and cocnut fiber cost a bit more than cypress mulch doesent it?


----------



## tora (Nov 18, 2010)

It would kind of be a pain in the butt picking them all out, lol.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know about cost difference, I just really like it. It gives them much softer bedding and it hold moisture/humidity really well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

haha i ment put the mantis in a seperate cage.they could be used for a staple diet for a while.


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 20, 2010)

I buy the coconut fiber in highly compressed bricks, add water and WALLA, you have very nice, very moist, very deep substrate.


----------

